

RIP Good Times? A Different Perspective from Altos Ventures - skmurphy
http://altos.typepad.com/vc/2008/10/rip-good-times-a-different-perspective-1.html

======
ram1024
heh, while not bad times, it's certainly not GOOD times.

a "hedgehog" company will fare well in a downturn market and an upturn one.
it's okay if the people being laid off from "fox" companies are the lazy
employees, but it's kind of sad if they were brought on to help grow and are
now being laid off for survival.

